# Things People Must Eat When Visiting Scotland



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's 25 things to eat in Scotland, the fish and chips look good to me!   http://www.buzzfeed.com/hilarywardle/amazing-scottish-scran-aplm#.lvNVX601Ow


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Well as a Scot I can tell you that you can get most of that food from most eateries all over Scotland..from chip shops ..to expensive restaurants depending on your taste.. I have to say though I've never heard of Rocks amd Mocks...and that deep fried Mars bar is the poshest I've ever seen..it usually comes take out from the fish and chip shop..  I have never tasted a deep fried mars bar and I hope I never will.. 

One of the best fish and chip shops I was ever in was in Dunfermline in Fife...and in the same way that Americans know a good Hamburger joint from a bad one...Scots know a good fish and chip shop from a bad one  there's hundreds of them..but I remember some years ago going to the famous St Andrews Golf course ans stoppping off in Dunfermline for some deep fried haggis in batter...and it was like nectar from the Gods...deeelishus!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Some dishes I've never heard of.  Some sound emmm...interesting. I've been to a few of those restaurants.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Never had a deep fried Mars bar and never will!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been to some of those too....the fish and chips at Aldburgh in Suffolk are to die for!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

Some of those dishes look absolutely scrumptious! My mouth is watering for some fried food and beer!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL...think of your figure Cookie... *says she who has just eaten a dark chocolate biscuit*..


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

I wish I had a dark chocolate biscuit and chocolate ice cream!   What has my figure ever given me, except trouble....?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

:lofl: I know what you mean


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Why? Why? Why do fish and chips and chocolate goodies have to have soooooo many calories??!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2015)

The best fish and chips I had was in a small restaurant on the Oregon Coast.  Fried food and beer always sounds good Cookie, with a biscuit and ice cream for dessert, LOL!  :hair:  I agree Ameriscot, I'll pass on the deep fried Mars bar too! :eeew:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> The best fish and chips I had was in a small restaurant on the Oregon Coast.  Fried food and beer always sounds good Cookie, with a biscuit and ice cream for dessert, LOL!  :hair:  I agree Ameriscot, I'll pass on the deep fried Mars bar too! :eeew:



Sounds awesome!

Best fish and chips I ever had was in a couple of towns/villages near the Isle of Skye - Morar and Mallaig.  The other was in Whitby, England, and they also had the best mushy peas. 

And a couple of pints of beer to wash it all down.  Dessert?  Brownie with ice cream and chocolate sauce!  :yes:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2015)

Most of dishes are not what you could call 'Scottish', but  dishes from the menus of a  selection of Scottish restaurants.  The greatest culinary crime IMO, is serving baked beans at breakfast and calling it a "Scottish/English  breakfast".

My suggestions for things to try - Cullen Skink (from Cullen,of course) or  an ice cream from Nardini's in Largs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Most of dishes are not what you could call 'Scottish', but  dishes from the menus of a  selection of Scottish restaurants.  The greatest culinary crime IMO, is serving baked beans at breakfast and calling it a "Scottish/English  breakfast".
> 
> My suggestions for things to try - Cullen Skink (from Cullen,of course) or  an ice cream from Nardini's in Largs.



I love Cullen Skink.  I need to get my 'chef' to make me some again as it's been ages.  I've had an ice cream at Nardini's in Largs!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

A personal favourite which I rarely have and is only for very serious sugar lovers is tablet.  Similar to fudge but it's not chocolate and the ingredients are a bit different.  Ingredients:  butter, sugar, condensed milk.  You can't eat a lot of it at once or you'd probably go into a some kind of sugar coma.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

I adore Cullen skink.

OOOh AS  and Cpt lightening you have brought some memories back mentioning Nardinis'. When I was a little girl, my parents never took me anywhere , so my granny would take me to places as much as her little budget would allow. She would take me to the Kings  theatre to see variety shows with francie and josie or the Gang show..or we'd see a Matinee play at the Citizens. We'd sit up in the Gods because she couldn't afford more expensive seats but I loved it , adored it...but most of all winter or summer she would take me to the seaside..to saltcoats , Ardrossan or Largs, and the highlight of the trip for me aged 9 or 10  was ice cream from Nardinis. We'd take our ice-cream cornets out side and sit on a bench (sometimes a bus shelter bench if it was raining)..and just look over the river Clyde watching the boats sailing past. Simple but wonderful memories which have stayed with me for life..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2015)

At the risk of becoming nostalgic, I have memories of day trips to Ayr & Girvan.  I was in Ayr  about a year ago and it seems to be 'running to seed' a bit, but we were directed to the Ayrshire micro-brewery where we had a lovely pint brewed on the premises, and an excellent 'club sandwich'.  Largs, however was looking good with a re-vamped ferry terminal and regular service across to Great Cumbrae, but a lot of 'yuppy' apartments seem to have sprung up along that coastal strip north of Fairlie.  When I worked in Greenock, I stayed at the Brisbane House hotel beside Nardinis, but it had closed at that time.  I'm glad that it's flourishing again and the ice cream is as good as ever.

End of nostalgia.. I have to be careful where I make comments these days before I'm told I should start a new thread.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice memories Holly and Capt.  I used to pick up my hubby at Prestwick every Friday night and I enjoyed the drive, often stopping in Largs for a bit on the way.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nice memories Holly and Capt.  I used to pick up my hubby at Prestwick every Friday night and I enjoyed the drive, *often stopping in Largs for a bit on the way*.




Lucky you weren't arrested... :grin:


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Lucky you weren't arrested... :grin:



:lol1:I refrained from saying anything.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

:rofl::drive:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

You bad girls! For a short amount of time then.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

:lol::sorry::lost:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> :lol::sorry::lost:



Ha!! You're not sorry. I can still hear you laughing!! layful:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2015)

:lofl::lofl::wiggle::wiggle: aye 'tis true....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2015)

:badgirl::badgirl:


----------



## Bee (Mar 16, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll start with the number [h=2]14. Confit pork belly with leek mash and a cider jus atThe Harbour Cafe, Loch Venachar, Perthshire.[/h]


----------



## oakapple (Mar 20, 2015)

Of course you can't beat a bit of grilled Nessie before the deep fried Mars Bar.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2015)

What is Cullen skink? I thought a skink was some sort of  animal. Perhaps I am just suffering from temporary hypoglycemia brought on by intense sugar cravings. Gaah! Lol. Must eat the last of my homemad shortbread cookies from Christmas. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2015)

Looked up skink. Small insectivorous lizard. Somehow, I find the image disturbing. Lol


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Cullen Skink -   Its potato and smoked haddock soup - looks good - recipe at site below

http://www.lovepotatoes.co.uk/recipes/cullen-skink-potato-soup


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

All this talk of Cullen Skink I've started nagging my DH to make me some! Although it will have to be after Easter as he's being the 'good' catholic and not eating any 'flesh' until then, including fish.


----------

